
Oberlin bakery: We paid a high cost for an unfairly damaged reputation - RickJWagner
https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/voices/2019/06/21/oberlin-college-gibson-bakery-lawsuit-column/1523525001/
======
high_derivative
Note: written by a member of the Bakery's family

"Grandpa Gibson has resumed his favorite spot at a patio table outside our
bakery. Before the protests, his time there was filled by conversations with
passersby. But now, he often sits alone."

Very sad. I once read something that paraphrased to: campus activism for young
people can be socially sanctioned sadism. A way to let hate and emotions flow
at someone and let any decency go out of the window because the target
deserves no empathy or dignity. They must be annihilated.

------
learc83
I looked into this because it seemed like there should be more to the story.
Then I realized what it was when I saw the date--the incident happened the day
after the 2016 presidential election.

